# Biocube 29 question



## Sharyn (Jun 18, 2012)

After reading many posts on the internet we have decided that we are going to remove the bioballs out of our biocube 29. What we still haven't decided and are a little confused about is do we put a protein skimmer in the 2nd chamber or what do we do. Can anybody give us some suggestions or ideas? Also, for sure we want to change the lighting out on the tank. Right now we have a yellow toadstool leather, flavia, yellow zoanthid and some mushroom corals. We have 4 fish a yellow clown goby, green clown goby, fire fish and a tail spotted blenny. Have trying to get some info on changing to all LED lighting, but the more we read the more confused we get. Look forward to hearing from the forum. Have a great and safe day!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Adding a skimmer to the system would be a great idea. And I would not put anything in that chamber that is empty, with the exception of maybe running carbon or GFO if the system required it.
LED lighting would be a snap for your system.
ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting Reef Aquarium Lighting ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting


----------

